# اعرف ..سمات.. شخصيتك



## +AMIR+ (7 مارس 2006)

*اعرف ..سمات.. شخصيتك*

*اخوتى الاحباء*
* ساعرض عليكم ملخص صغير لسمات الشخصيات .*
*من حيث*
* ايجابيات وسلبيات كل شخصية.*​وهم بالترتيب :

1- الشخصية الاجتماعية .

2- الشخصيهة القيادية .

3- الشخصية الباحثة عن الكمال .

4- الشخصية الهادئة .​*************
*ا- الشخصية الاجتماعية.*

** الايجابيات **​.( ودود -                                          .................. 
         متفائل -
                  عطوف -
                            منبسط - 
                                      سعيد -
                                               اجتماعى -
                                                            يحيا فى الحاضر -
                                                                                   نشيط -​  ماهر فى سرد القصص ).​** السلبيات **​                                                     ...................                              - ضعيف الارادة ) ​                                                                                  - مضطرب وقلق           
                                                          - أنانى              ​                                                    - غير مستقر العواطف     
                                      - غير منضبط 
                             - مبالغ 
                  - مندفع 
.( قليل التركيز ​*************
*2- الشخصيه القيادية*​​** الايجابيات **
..............​( قائد .. حازم .. كفء .. عملى .. قوى الارادة .. واضح الهدف .. نشيط .. منضبط .. واثق بنفسه)​** السلبيات **
...............
( مكتف بذاته .. قاس . متهور .. سريع الانفعال .. قليل العواطف .. عديم الصبر ..
.. مسيطر .. ساخر .. متهكم .. حقود ) 

*************
*3- الشخصية الباحثة عن الكمال*

** الايجابيات **
.................
. منضبط * محلل * مضحى * باذل * مفكر * خلاق * مدقق * وفى * مخلص .
. يمكن الاعتماد عليه * يعمل فى الخفاء * يقدر الفنون * عاطفى .

** السلبيات **
................
. متقلب المزاج * كثير التركيز على الذات * متشائم * منتقد * سلبى * غير اجتماعى .
. حساس * سريع التأثير * منتقم * متردد * غير واقعى بسبب بحثه عن الكمال .

*************
*4- الشخصية الهادئة*

** الايجابيات **
.................
( هادئ                                                                                                       منضبط) - منظم                                                                                         - مدقق
    - موضوعى                                                                          - مرح       
      - عملى                                                          - سياسى
         - يعتمد عليه                                  - صديق مخلص
          - صاحب نكته              - مستمع جيد
   - يعمل جيدا حتى تحت ضغط

** السلبيات **
*..............*
يحجم عن
 البدء بالمشاريع
- كثير المراقبة                 - قليل العمل
- يكره التجديد                               - غير حازم
- كسول                                                     - وبطئ
- ساخر                                                                  - عنيد
- متردد                                                                             - انانى
(غير مبال                                                                                     - بخيل)

......................................................................................
*منقول*

:16_4_9: صلوا من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## artamisss (8 مارس 2006)

مش هاقول اكتر من :36_1_11: 100 100


----------



## ++sameh++ (8 مارس 2006)

*موضوع ممتاز يا أمير ، راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع :36_3_11:*


----------



## +AMIR+ (8 مارس 2006)

شكرا اخى الحبيب *artamisss*
على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل.
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +AMIR+ (8 مارس 2006)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير يا *سامح* 
دايما بتشجع ضعفى شكرا ليك اخى الحبيب


----------



## †gomana† (8 مارس 2006)

*يا امير ارطاميس دى بنت واسمها ديانا*

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ده*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## +AMIR+ (8 مارس 2006)

*شكرا اختى الحبيبه جى على مرورك وتنبهيك الجميل لى*
*انا اسف يا اختى الحبيبه ارطميس ( ديانا ).*
*  سامحينى العتاب على النظر.*
*على العموم يارب تكونوا استفدتم شئ من ضعفى انا الخاطئ امير.*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير.*


----------



## Coptic Man (8 مارس 2006)

*شكرا يا امير علي الموضوع الجميل ده 

انا بقي الشخصية دي 





			3- الشخصية الباحثة عن الكمال

* الايجابيات *
.................
. منضبط * محلل * مضحى * باذل * مفكر * خلاق * مدقق * وفى * مخلص .
. يمكن الاعتماد عليه * يعمل فى الخفاء * يقدر الفنون * عاطفى .

* السلبيات *
................
. متقلب المزاج * كثير التركيز على الذات * متشائم * منتقد * سلبى * غير اجتماعى .
. حساس * سريع التأثير * منتقم * متردد * غير واقعى بسبب بحثه عن الكمال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## +AMIR+ (8 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا اخى الحبيب *مينا *على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوووع  قيم

مرسي اوي


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 نوفمبر 2006)

100 100


----------



## boshbosh (4 نوفمبر 2006)

انا عضو جديد الموضوع جميل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بس قديم جدا فيه تقسيمه جديده غير التقسيمة ده 
اسف على النقد (اصل انا باحث عن الكمال)


----------



## Bino (14 نوفمبر 2006)

الله ينور يا امير ايه الحلاوه ديه


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف ..سمات.. شخصيتك*

ميرسي اوى ليك يا امير على الموضوع الجميل ده
بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس عندى ملحوظة انه مقتبس من كتاب
(((((((((( شخصيتك.اعرفها.طورها)))))))))))[/SIZE]


----------

